# M3 engine



## ultimate_drive (Apr 25, 2003)

I just read those two posts from that person with BMW, but I'm still a little cloudy with the whole engine problem. I've read at other places that the engine problem is mainly in conjunction with M3's with SMG tranmissions. Is this true? Currently, I have a 328i and have always admired the M3 and this engine problem is the only thing that is stopping me from purchasing one. A little clarification would help.


----------



## HUMMM 3 (May 10, 2003)

Not sure what engine problem you're refering to, but if it's the about engines "blowing up" BMW issued a recall campaign for cars with a build dates between October 1, 2001 and February 28, 2002. If the owner participated, the dealer replaced the connecting rod bearings and the oil pump. This was due to what BMW called contamination in the oil upon assembly. BMW extended their warranty on all oiled parts in the engine to 6 years or 100K miles. This extended warranty has been applied to all M3s built prior to March 2002 (verify this with your dealer) and is transferable. The problem was not related to the transmission. If you are buying a new car this problem is irrelevent to your purchase. If you're buying used be sure you see the maintence records for the car.


----------



## ultimate_drive (Apr 25, 2003)

m3jlk said:


> Not sure what engine problem you're refering to, but if it's the about engines "blowing up" BMW issued a recall campaign for cars with a build dates between October 1, 2001 and February 28, 2002. If the owner participated, the dealer replaced the connecting rod bearings and the oil pump. This was due to what BMW called contamination in the oil upon assembly. BMW extended their warranty on all oiled parts in the engine to 6 years or 100K miles. This extended warranty has been applied to all M3s built prior to March 2002 (verify this with your dealer) and is transferable. The problem was not related to the transmission. If you are buying a new car this problem is irrelevent to your purchase. If you're buying used be sure you see the maintence records for the car.


I see... There is another post which had several people with 2003 1/2 M3's that experienced engines "blowing up."


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

see link :http://members.roadfly.org/jason/m3engines.htm

Should answer most of your questions. There is no link between SMG and the engine failures. It's just that the timeframe of the failures coincided with the North American introduction of SMG, so most cars delivered in those months had SMG.


----------



## ultimate_drive (Apr 25, 2003)

atyclb said:


> see link :http://members.roadfly.org/jason/m3engines.htm
> 
> Should answer most of your questions. There is no link between SMG and the engine failures. It's just that the timeframe of the failures coincided with the North American introduction of SMG, so most cars delivered in those months had SMG.


Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Also extended warranty on oil lubricated parts applies to ALL 2001 - 2003 M3s. It does not stop as of 03/02.

Nobody yet knows if BMW will cover 04s.


----------



## BMWs4U (Aug 26, 2003)

Pinecone said:


> Also extended warranty on oil lubricated parts applies to ALL 2001 - 2003 M3s. It does not stop as of 03/02.
> 
> Nobody yet knows if BMW will cover 04s.


I am sure they will cover 04's if enough blow up. :yikes:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

As far as anyone knows, they have solved the major problem with current production. There will always be an engine here and there that will blow up. law of averages.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Pinecone said:


> As far as anyone knows, they have solved the major problem with current production. There will always be an engine here and there that will blow up. law of averages.


Basically they had a production problem and fixed it. It's not an issue any more. Pinecone is right, all manufacturers encounter occasional failures...sometimes induced by the owner. The S54 is a wonderful engine.


----------

